

Flickr Allowing "SOPA Takedowns" Today - ramses0
http://www.flickr.com/photos/whitehouse/6599552749/in/photostream

======
mrsebastian
So the White House is protesting SOPA today...?

~~~
ramses0
Nope, Flickr is showing "the absurdity" of SOPA by allowing anyone to provide
a takedown notice for anything. I thought it was funny / instructive that it
even worked on the Whitehouse Flickr feed.

If you'd like to take down my pictures (for today) you can start here:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramses0/4687505717/in/photostre...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramses0/4687505717/in/photostream)

